# Latest Batch Of Disney Child Stars



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2011)

From the "I *knew* there was something fishy about that place" files. 

Disney finally reveals their secret on their constant stream of child stars. They grow them like John Hammond did for his theme park. 

[yt]YZgXg_7kVI8[/yt]

That kinda explains Kirk Russell in a way don't it?


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 21, 2011)

I thought as much.
Sean


----------

